
Dian Fossey, the primatologist who transformed the way we see gorillas - Perados
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20151226-the-woman-who-gave-her-life-to-save-the-gorillas
======
linuxkerneldev
I worry that the author of this article seems to leave out key facts about
Dian Fossey and her "research". These facts are unpleasant. Without those
facts, the general public, like myself ( before learning of these details),
may significantly misunderstand why why the system
(conservation/politics/charity) has continuously failed gorillas and the
people living in the same habitat.

Firstly, there's the matter of Dian's falsified qualifications.

"Fossey had failed to gain a degree in veterinary medicine from the University
of California at Davis and transferred to San Jose College where she gained a
BA degree in physical therapy in 1954. "

[http://www.encyclopedia.com/topic/Dian_Fossey.aspx](http://www.encyclopedia.com/topic/Dian_Fossey.aspx)

She was selected and provided funding despite having obscured and falsified
her qualifications. However, this was not unknown to her employer, Louis
Leakey. Why he chose her is rather scandalous.

"This lack of scientific training did not concern Leakey, who believed women
uniquely possessed the patience required for long-term field studies"

Why he believed this is perhaps better explained by his actions.

"Louis had extramarital affairs and fell ardently in love with his young
proteges, chimpanzee expert Jane Goodall and gorilla-watcher Dian Fossey."
[http://www.publishersweekly.com/978-0-684-80192-6](http://www.publishersweekly.com/978-0-684-80192-6)

Then there's the matter of Dian's horrific racism and actions.

"Fossey defended her policy of encouraging the apes to fear black Africans
because nearly all poachers were black."

[http://articles.latimes.com/1985-12-29/news/mn-25922_1_karis...](http://articles.latimes.com/1985-12-29/news/mn-25922_1_karisoke-
research-center)

"she habitually referred to Rwandans as "wogs," never in all her time
recruited a single black African as a researcher and even burned the crops of
neighboring peasants whom she suspected let their cattle graze in the reserve"
[http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB1015200880517583680](http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB1015200880517583680)

The sad thing is that this is not unique. For example, WWF's leadership has
few if any representation from humans who cohabit the regions where species
they seek to protect live. Instead, they send what seems to be mostly their
college/family/country club friends to lead these actions. Is it any wonder
why these conservation efforts fail so spectacularly when there's no emphasis
on engagement with the local populace.

~~~
throwaway5752
Shame on you for one-sidedly assassinating the character of a woman that was
murdered for her cause 30 years ago.

Your first two links do not paint Fossey in a bad light, you are very
selectively quoting. The last link is an op-ed from a political hack.

She was a radical conservationist of mountain gorillas and a complicated
person. I have no doubt whatsoever that her overall impact on the visibility
of the plight of mountain gorillas was a positive one.

Got any citations for your claims about the WWF?

